# So close I can "taste it"



## rrdude (May 4, 2010)

only 322 more "rail miles" to SELECT status. (and Nat Train day will eat up 200 of that 322) Yippie-Dippie.

Hey, the 25% bonus _will be_ nice.

Just wish I could use the Club Accela, don't know if I will hit "SELECT PLUS". But hey, ya gotta have a goal!


----------



## the_traveler (May 6, 2010)

I did it last year for the first time, and it feels great!  I am going to try again this year!


----------



## amamba (May 7, 2010)

When you are select, and start receiving the 25% points on each trip, does that 25% bonus count as rail points?


----------



## diesteldorf (May 7, 2010)

amamba said:


> When you are select, and start receiving the 25% points on each trip, does that 25% bonus count as rail points?


Unfortunately, No.


----------



## the_traveler (May 7, 2010)

amamba said:


> When you are select, and start receiving the 25% points on each trip, does that 25% bonus count as rail points?


Only the 100 points (or whatever) count as rail points. The 25% bonus, and the 2X and 3X are just more AGR points you can use later!


----------



## Steve4031 (May 7, 2010)

I'm about 800 from select too. Im gonna get that, and then go for select PLUS!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Meh, I don't see what is so good about select. The main thing is 25% bonus but that only applies to train travel which is the worst way to earn points in the whole program unless you are riding the acela or doing ridiculous short hops .


----------



## Roadfool (May 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> Meh, I don't see what is so good about select. The main thing is 25% bonus but that only applies to train travel which is the worst way to earn points in the whole program unless you are riding the acela or doing ridiculous short hops .


Hey now, some of us weirdos actually like those ridiculous short hops. :blink:

A lot of it depends on where you live. If you're in a densely populated area with a lot of trains running each day, it's not that hard to build up points just by heading to the next town for lunch instead of eating at the same old restaurants at home.

And rrdude, I'm right there with you on almost being Select. I've been sitting on 4,800 points for the last week or so and had to cancel my last few AGR runs 'cause other things kept coming up. Definitely hitting Select on NTD tomorrow, though.


----------



## amamba (May 7, 2010)

My H should hit select next month. Unfortunately I am miles away from it. And only getting 350 points today instead of 750 on my acela trip is NOT gonna help me out  I should have double checked the ticket and am now kicking myself for today's fiasco.


----------



## rtabern (May 16, 2010)

National Train Day just put me over the top for SELECT PLUS for 2011. I am lucky to live in Milwaukee where there are some short Hiawatha hops up here and then a lot of routes in Chicago you can do for the 100 points minimum. I have got Select Plus for 4 years now and it's a huge advantage for free trips to have that 50 percent bonus. I also like the fact I have unlimited access to the Met Lounge in Chicago... the bathrooms in the main station are so nasty... its nice to have a clean one to use... plus I like the free tea and coffee and soft drinks... even when connecting between Metras or something like that. I love the perks!! The only complaint is the upgrade coupons... they are only worth $10-15 here in the Midwest, but worth $100+ in the East. I usually save them for when Im out east or give them to friends who ride Acela a lot.


----------



## rrdude (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, the "benies" of SELECT are pretty weak. But I imagine the qty of pax that qualify for SELECT is so large, that the FC lounges would be stuffed to the gills if they allowed SELECT AGR members to frequent them.

I've just got to be satisfied with the 25% bonus, and the miles it took to get there...........


----------



## rrdude (May 16, 2010)

the_Traveler, (or any AGR knowledgeable guru) here's a question:

I'm only 122 points away from making SELECT. I have a rez on CL from Chi to DC on the 25th. Of course that trip alone would bump me over the top.

HOWEVER, if I were to take a couple of short (100 point) runs while in Chicago PRIOR to my CL trip, would AGR then be "smart enuff" to know that I have reached the SELECT status, even thou the points have not yet posted to my AGR account?

In other words, if I took a couple of shorts in Chicago, would my trip on the CL a few days later earn me the 25% bonus?


----------



## AlanB (May 16, 2010)

RRdude,

It depends on how things post. If the two short trips do indeed post first to your account, before the big trip posts, then you would get the bonus on the big trip. However, should one of the short haul trips post after the big trip, then it would get the bonus. Odds are in your favor that a corridor trip would post before the long haul, but there are no guarantees. Anything can happen.

I will say that typically southbound trips on the corridor post faster than northbound trips, so you might want to keep that in mind as you consider this idea.


----------

